# Fahre in falscher Fußstellung aus dem Fakie raus



## FlakXiion (11. März 2018)

Moin leute, 
hab ein kleines Problem undzwar komme ich mit dem falschen Fuß aus dem Fakie raus. normalerweise habe ich den linken fuß hinten und rechts vorne. Mache 180 und Fakie auch in die richtige Richtung. Alles Top. nur wenn ich aus dem fakie komme stehe ich mit Links vorne und Rechts hinten. Das macht halfcabs Fullcaps usw sehr schwer weil ich ja quasi dann mit anderer Fußstellung einen 180 bzw 360 fakie machen muss. Hat wer Tipps? Am besten umlernen? wenn ja wie am besten?


----------

